# (software) programa para programar en C?

## sasho23

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo un curso de "programacion orientada a objetos". No tengo ni idea de programar, asi que se me hace duro, pero bueno...

El curso lo hacemos en windows y lo que vamos a "aprender" es Cesar "C#" con la ayuda de  	"Microsoft® Visual C#® 2008 Express".

Mi pregunta es: Sabeis algun programa parecido para linux para C o C++ ya que estos me interesan mas que el C#?

Un amigo me recomendo "eclipse", que esta bien pero es java.

Muchas gracias de antemano! hasta pronto.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Con emacs y/o vi puedes programar en cualquier lenguaje y dependiendo de cual de estos dos domines mejor debe ser tu elección, personalmente te puedo decir que emacs no le pide nada a eclipse o cualquier otro IDE. 

Si quieres algo más tipo "Visual", Anjuta lo usa un amigo y dice que es muy fácil y más ligero que Eclipse, supongo que el Proyecto Mono (que te sirve para C#) tendrá o recomendará un IDE específico. 

Saludos.

----------

## sasho23

Gracias por la respuesta y si, queria algo "visual" se me olvido decirlo. El programa que usamos tiene "completion" y es de gran ayuda. Voy a probar los dos que me recomiendas, a ver cual me gusta mas. Muchas gracias una vez mas. Hasta pronto.

----------

## lanshor

No es "Cesar" es "C Sharp" (y se pronuncia "si sharp") xD

Un IDE sencillito para comenzar podría ser Codeblocks (http://www.codeblocks.org/) aunque a mí personalmente no me gusta nada. También puedes usar NetBeans (http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html) o Eclipse, que para lo que quieres de c++ te valen perfectamente (aunque son un poco pesados). Anjuta también te vale, como dice edgar_uriel84.

Edito: Se me olvidaba, cuando lo probé hace ya bastante tiempo estaba un poco en pañales, pero me gustó mucho como iba por su sencillez y claridad: Codelite (http://codelite.org/). No sé si habrá evolucionado bastante, pero es una opción a tener en cuenta.

----------

## sasho23

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> No es "Cesar" es "C Sharp" (y se pronuncia "si sharp") xD
> 
> 

 

En temas de programacion soy mas verde que la boca de tu avatar.   :Very Happy:   A nosotros nos dijeron que se llama cesar y lo escriben asi "C#". 

Voy a probar tambien los programas que tu dices, a ver que tal son. gracias y hasta pronto.

----------

## pcmaster

También tienes QtDesigner

----------

## dov

Puedes probar Geany.

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

cualquier editor de textos va a servirte, lo único que necesitas son las herramientas que te requieran de cada lenguaje, compilador etc...

elegir un buen editor de texto es conforme a gustos. Yo por mi parte soy de emacs, me encanta, pero es poco visual, si a aspecto nos referimos. Además como Vi, que tambien es bastante la bomba, tienes que aprenderte los comandos para ser eficiente.

Yo por mi parte te recomiendo los grandes editores de texto, como puede ser Eclipse. Este es intuitivo, visual, y el que funcione con C# es simplemente que le instales el modulo en el gestor de paquetes que incluye.

Miratelo, si lo que quieres es un editor de textos visual e ituitivo, pero eso si, a la larga te recomiendo que aprendas emacs o vi, son ligeros, potentes y aunque lo creas poseen más pijadas que ninguno de los grandes, pequeñas cosillas que hacen la vida del programador más libiana. jejeje.

La web del eclipse es esta:

http://www.eclipse.org/

----------

## sasho23

Hola, el eclipse lo he instalado ya, pero me salen todo para java! Sera como tu dices que tendre que instalar modulos, espero hacerlo pronto. Por otra parte hace tiempo que me estoy familiarizando con vim, pero de momento solo por modificar archivos en /etc y algun otro dir. Si algun dia sale a la luz el programador dentro de mi   :Very Happy:  ( que ese dia me parece lejano ) entonces lo usare para mas. De momento me vienen muy bien los programas con autorellenado (completion).

Muchas gracias a todos por echar una mano en el asunto! Hasta pronto.

----------

## jdgq_gent00

Yo programo en C embebido con ASM, en realidad te recomiendo si quieres que tenga el "completetion" usa NetBeans es lo mejor graficamente, los e probado todo y para mi el gana... aunque yo utilizo simplemente el NANO que es un editor de texto bajo la bash es 100% ligero y no tiene "completetion" pero si tiene el resaltado de colores que modificando el archivo de configuracion del NANO en /etc/nanorc puede habilitarlos facilmente y compilo directamente con gcc o g++(orientado a objetos) y listo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, te recomiendo NetBeans si quieres IDE...

Una recomendacion que te doy como programador, es que no te acostumbres a programar con ningun "completetion" que busque practicamente codigo por ti... porque cuando te toque no usarlo no recordaras ningun codigo practicamente acostubrado a supuestamente la FACILIDAD que es subliminal y nos pone mas bofes y brutos cada vez.

Si utilizas gent00 as un "emerge netbeans" si utlizas otra distribucion y quieres instalarlo como si te encontraras en windows bajate el ".run" de netbeans de su pagina que es el siguiente 

http://services.netbeans.org/bouncer/index.php?product=netbeans-6.8-ml-cpp&os=linux

Luego que lo descarges dale permisos de ejecucion y listo... informate cualquier cosa... saludos

******************** 100% BASH *************************

----------

## jdgq_gent00

Otra cosa si vas a programar en C, estudia mucho la gestion de memoria, y la verificacion de datos, que es una de las cosas mas importantes para evitar vulnerabilidades en tu programa.... 

C es un lenguaje full potente.... el kernel(nucleo) de linux esta hecho 98% c + asm, al igual que ETC sistemas operativos.... te recomiendo 100% c es lo mejor y si lo embebes un poco con asm sera full bien la agilidad de tus programas... ahora ya es cuestion de que tu quieras poner un poco de esfuerzo en aprender la sintaxis de este lenguaje que realmente es muy facil de programar...

libreria LInux/Windows = #include <malloc.h>

As esto: char * variable=(char*)malloc(sizeof(char)*128);

Antes que esto: char varible[128]

ojo: cuando sea necesario  :Wink: ...

Verifica los datos siempre sea lo que sea mientras lo necesite....

Ejem: if(variable!=NULL){//VERIQUE}else{//VERIFIQUE Y NO PASASTES};

----------

## sasho23

jdgq_gent00, hola y gracias por los consejos! Yo si que uso gentoo y tambien usaba antes el nano, pero luego me dijeron que el vim es mejor y tal... aunque  en el nivel que les uso yo no hay diferencias. Ahora solo el tiempo dira si tengo madera de aprender a programar.   :Smile: 

                          hasta pronto!

----------

## luispa

Por una lado aprender C/C++, lo mejor además del curso es google y los miles de ejemplos/tutoriales/docs ... 

Luego el siguiente problema (que yo me encontré) fue buscar una solución al problema de gráficos multiplataforma (linux, win, mac, etc...). Hasta que encontré Qt4. Para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. El proyecto está muy activo, es libre (de nokia) y tiene un IDE sencillo y fácil, a la vez que potente que incluye también QTDesigner para los formularios (la parte gráfica). Hay un paquete de ejemplos muy bueno, además de muchos tutorials en su web para poder empezar. 

Para instalarlo en gentoo es sencillo, tienes todo en portage, las librerías, el qtcreator, qtdesigner, qtdemo, etc... Para Windows y Mac, etc te lo puedes bajar de su web.

Luis

----------

